# Форум для решивших переступить черту > АНТИсуицид >  Бесплатные консультации в скайпе

## Мирфатуллаева Яна

Помогу всем искренне желающим изменить свою жизни ну или по крайне мере тем кто устал от сложившийся  ситуации хочет но не знает как ее изменить, каждому человеку по силу справиться с ситуацией я в этом больше чем уверенна ( знаю по себе ) но кому то нужна  помощь что показать направление по которому двигаться, чтоб потом двигаться самостоятельно , но это не простая работа , требующая эмоциональных затрат и моральных затрат , но это стоит того.
несколько принципов которые для меня важны  в работе 
Добровольность я никого не принуждаю обращаться ко мне я лишь предлагаю  свою помощь 
Ответственность  делиться пополам , 50/50 вы несете ответственность за  себя   за принятые вами решения , за свою жизнь и т.д 
Конфиденциальность  
Уважительное отношение к друг другу

----------


## аутоагрессия

> Ответственность  делиться пополам , 50/50 вы несете ответственность за  себя   за принятые вами решения , за свою жизнь и т.д


 это как?

----------


## fuсka rolla

Яна, скан диплома, или иного документа, подтверждающего квалификацию и разрешающего работать с людьми! Ответственность не делится 50\50, а целиком принадлежит Вам (как предлагающему помощь).

----------


## Игорёк

я согласен про 50 на 50. никто ж не навязывается, человек сам обращается, значит часть его вины при неудачном результате конечно есть.

----------


## Kent

> Я тоже предлагаю бесплатную помощь и думаю что я умнее Яны так что пишите в ЛС


 Ахаха))) Лечи меня, лечи меня полностью)))

----------


## fuсka rolla

"Пациент" не отвечает за неквалифицированную помощь. Тред закрыт до предоставления скана документов.

----------


## fuсka rolla

Квалификация подтверждена дипломом. Но ответственность, все равно, только на госпоже Мирфатуллаевой.

----------


## railton

Ну в таком случае я согласен быть пациентом )
Только не понял, какая тут ответственность, если нет наказания ))

----------


## Kent

> Ну в таком случае я согласен быть пациентом )
> Только не понял, какая тут ответственность, если нет наказания ))


 Если завтра ты выздоровеешь, то ответственность будет лежать на Яне, а если вдруг с моста прыгнешь, то ответственность на тебе. 50/50, как писали. Примерно так психологами принято)

----------


## Yana_5678

Тогда пишите будет разбираться что там у вас

----------


## Неудачник высшего уровня

А что делать если я хочу умереть? Вы можете как-то помочь чтоб сильнее захотелось? Считайте что это моя проблема которую хочу решить.

----------


## Dida

я хочу бесплатные консультации в скайпе!!!!!!!!!! ПЛИИИИИИИИИИИЗ ПОДЫХАЮЮЮЮ

----------

